# dwarf caimen and turtles



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

hi
i was just winderung what peoples views were on keeping turtles with dwarf caimen?
is it a wise idea?
thank
ryan


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

depends on what turts really and how long you want them to live for.....


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

if they are big turtles with small caimen, then no probs.


----------



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

well what turltes would be safe for a curviers caimen?
and what do you mean how long do u want them to live for
would it shorten there lifespan?
thanks
ryan


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

anything with a hard shell (like terrapins, not softshelled turtles) that is too big to eat/maim should be ok.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

A turtle of any size is maimable... the caimen can take a head or a leg off.

Also, the turtle can bite off the caimen's toes/tail if there is too big a size difference.

Personally I wouldn't risk it. Unless you can provide a huge, near natural habitat which is big enough for them to stay out of each other's way.


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

rt-reptilesandpets said:


> well what turltes would be safe for a curviers caimen?
> and what do you mean how long do u want them to live for
> would it shorten there lifespan?
> thanks
> ryan


If they are of "prey" size then the Caimen would prob eat them. If you get some of the bigger turts then they might start taking chunks out of the caimen. I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

i wont bother then i dont think its worth taking the risk
ill keep them seperatly
thanks though


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

We've housed Trachemys decorata 3.2 with a pair of P. palpebrosus for I think 6-7 years now.
They show no interest in one another, but equal interest in defrosted mice!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Ive seen a few set ups over the years with crocs and turtles mixed together. Never even noticed a mark on the turtles.


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the National Aquarium in Baltimore house _Paleosuchus_ with _Podocnemis_ and _Dracaena_ (I know that later is not a turtle!)


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

We used to house P palpebrosus in with Burmese leaf terrapins, without problem, albeit in a large, room-sized enclosure. One day, baby terrapins started appearing so I fished them out pretty quick in case they got eaten.


----------

